# Yamaha RX-V1400 and SVS PB-13 Ultra



## gskinusa (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi
I have been reading through the forum for some time and I am amazed by the amount of knowledge that everyone provides. As my Bose Acoustimas 15 module (sub woofer part of it) died on me, I started reading through the forums to find the appropriate sub for me. I know that the Bose did not provide me with the proper sound, so I thought I will go for the proper sub to hear what proper sub will sound like. So I did place the order yesterday for a PB-13 Ultra. After placing it, I had a few questions regarding calibrations and level mathcing with my Yamaha receiver. 
Is there anything particular I need to be mindful of before pushing the sub. 
Can the Yamaha RX-V1400 be an able buddy for the Sub.
Is there any thing that I need to calibrate the sub properly. I do not have a SPL or AVIA callibration disk. So is there any way I can calibrate the Sub properly without those.

I have the following configurations:
*Room measurement* - 20 x 10 x 8
*Home Theatre Set up* - 7.1
*Speakers:*
​Mains F/L - Klipsch RF-82
​Center - Klipsch RC-62
​Surround and Surround Back - Bose speakers running through the acoustimas module (the woofer is not working but the speakers are working fine)
​FYI: All the speakers are set to Small.
*Receiver* - Yamaha RX-V1400

Any advice will help me to properly utilize the SUB and not cause any major problems.

Thank you for your help.

_If this has been already discussed, I appologize and if possible please point me to the appropriate thread._


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. The info supplied by SVSound with your new subwoofer is very good. They have great suggenstions. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, welcome to the Shack.
The Yamaha will work just fine with the PB13 Ultra. The ultra has lots of adjustments available to you even if your receiver does not have a built in crossover.
Without an SPL metre you will be guessing as to a proper level for the sub but they are not very expensive (less than $45) and a worthwhile investment.


----------



## gskinusa (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for your responses. I will try to get the SPL to configure it properly. Also, will read through the manual as suggested to configure it properly. After seeing 2 quick replies I am confident that if I have any questions I can come back to this forum to get the details clarififed. I will post my first impression of the sub as I configure it. Thanks again.


----------

